

Rate my startup: PocketPro for iOS - adamjohn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVgvigG_HNw&hd=1

======
smiler
I don't play golf, so I don't know if this is useful to a golfer, but I assume
so =) It looks cool anyway.

1\. tghgolfdesigns.com - not memorable.

2\. Pocket Pro - does not tell me anything about the app (yes, I get Golf Pro
buts it not instantly recognisable). Pocketgolfswing.com is available... buy
that and create a product site.

3\. I don't even see the product in action until nearly 2 minutes in. Most of
the stuff before is just dull. People who buy the product don't care about
your circuit board.

4\. Use simpler language - you talk up your data frequency by talking about 60
frames per second on a video capture system and yours of 1000 times per
second. Say "over 10x more accuracy" or whatever.

5\. Guy on our left - we can tell you keep looking down to read your script
and it looks awkward.

6\. Get along to a golf club and find the club pro and persuade him to be
involved. It will give it a bit more gravitas.

7\. Perhaps consider adding some titles. Eg whilst the swing data is
downloading to your iPhone, put on a screen title of "Data transfers is under
5 seconds". It provides a little distraction of something for someone to read
and the 'wait' doesn't feel as long. You could also use a title to show each
view that your app offers. eg "1. Swing view, 2. shot view" etc. Because it's
a tiny phone being demonstrated, it's not clear to see the UI and the title
could reinforce what the user is looking at.

Your website

1\. In little text you finally explain what the product is. You waste 5 lines
and 300px of height mentioning your company name and the product title and it
still doesn't say what it does. Have a tagline - "introducing pocket pro -
analyse your golf swing instantly" etc.

2\. E-mail sign up for release. Put this at the top, in the centre. Otherwise
people will see that it's not released yet, forget about it and never return.
E-mail means you can get them back again!

Looks a cool product though and nice visualisations. Wishing you every success

~~~
adamjohn
Thanks for taking a look. You have provided some excellent feedback on both
our product and the website. We have been focusing the bulk of our efforts on
the actual device over the last 10 months and have had little time for website
revisions and promotion. As development approaches completion we are now
starting to spend some time on product identity. Your suggestions are a great
start for this. Thanks.

With the help from a large USA golf accessory manufacturer- we hope to see the
product hit shelves in 2011.

